

All the TED Talks - dorkitude
https://docs.google.com/a/keen.io/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsKzpC8gYBmTcGpHbFlILThBSzhmZkRhNm8yYllsWGc&hl=en#gid=0

======
rauljara
The Onion recently began parodying TED talks. This one is my favorite so far:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tom6_ceTu9s> .

The Onion parodies are definitely not entirely fair, but they do a good job of
pointing out that a lot of TED talks are definitely more on the aspirational
side of things. I've definitely seen a few TED talks where the speakers'
abilities basically covered up the fact that they weren't actually saying
anything. I was kind of heartened to see the onion parodies, because I had
wondered if I was the only one whose bs detectors were going off.

This isn't to say you should be dismissive of TED talks out of hand, or that
they're all crap, or anything. I actually think that if they didn't let a few
bs-ers in it would be a sign that they weren't taking enough risks.

But it is important to keep in mind that some talks are little more than hand
waving. And you definitely shouldn't automatically assume it's brilliant just
because it has the TED brand behind it.

~~~
tokipin
i more or less lost respect for TED a couple years ago

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Me too, more or less. Sad.

------
jakozaur
Sharing Google Docs to large amount of ppl doesn't seems a best way of doing
it. I seen it couple of times and usually there were some problems.

Are there any other lightweight tools of doing it? I could even imagine a new
startup which create/provide tooling around Google Docs.

Some desired features:

\- spreadsheet based

\- better tags/search/filter for column

\- fine grain permissions (proposing a change, ability just to add/modify your
entry) \- ...

~~~
dorkitude
Wow, this is messy!

------
larimer
We broke the Google! Found this through our SCAD Design Management grad
student buds.. anyone know who owns it?

------
felipe
Sarah Silverman's talk is not in the list:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=ci5p1OdVLAc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=ci5p1OdVLAc)

------
MichaelAO
Pretty cool! This reminds me of this TED talk...

Sebastian Wernicke: 1000 TED Talks, 6 words
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ3nEK1qSkA>

------
xorgar831
What about the talks from 1990 to 2005?

------
sciencebum
Holy crap this is awesome!

------
calebhc
Very cool!

~~~
kamjam
At least it would be if the servers were not down. Would have thought Google
would be able to manage traffic. Another fail like the Nexus 4 releases!

<http://snag.gy/WbSye.jpg>

~~~
dorkitude
Darn :(

Working for me still!

